# Bosnia and Herzegovina - one photo per post



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina *


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mostar*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Another one of *Mostar - The Old Bridge (UNESCO World Heritage)*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - City Skyline*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Downtown*


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Sweet, more one-by-one threads.


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ Thanks!

*Tuzla - Barok building and the Trg Slobode Square*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Sarajevo Brewery & St. Anthony's Church*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Christmas & Sarajevo Cathedral*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Riverfront, the Law Faculty and the Main Post Office*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Riverfront*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Brewery*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Academy of Fine Arts*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Downtown by night*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Panorama*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Cathedral & the Cathedral Square*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo - Municipality of New Sarajevo, BOSMAL City Center & Commieblocks*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

:applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Nezna se koja je slika ljepša! :applause:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

In Bosnia I really like Mostar and Sarajevo, are very beautiful cities


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Tuzla*


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Pocitelj*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

@ Brch, Ivo Andrić, rekarte: Thanks! kay:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Banja Luka - Gospodska street*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Banja Luka - Gospodska*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Banja Luka - Downtown*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Banja Luka - Kod Muje, the best ćevapi in Bosnia*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tuzla - third largest Bosnian city*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tuzla - Aerial Trg Slobode (freedom square) and city center* :bow:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tuzla - Protests against climate change*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tuzla - Paragliders flying the state flag*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tuzla - Trg Slobode / Freedom Square (signs from old Bosnian tombstones on the fountain)*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tuzla - Barok and the Freedom Square*


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Guys, lets just post the *most beautiful * pictures we can find in this thread, ok? Not just random pictures to represent every city.
Mirza, like the last picture of the baroque:bow:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tuzla - Kapija*


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> In Bosnia I really like Mostar and Sarajevo, are very beautiful cities


Thank you Rekarte:cheers:

Near *Bosanska Otoka:*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

BiH-x said:


> Guys, lets just post the *most beautiful * pictures we can find in this thread, ok? Not just random pictures to represent every city.
> Mirza, like the last picture of the baroque:bow:


I thought all of them were beautiful :dunno:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Trg Ljiljana in *Sanski Most*, in Northern Bosnia


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

@Mirza; most are

The river Una near *Bihac*, another city in Northern Bosnia:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Mostar - Old City*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo* - riverfront


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo* - riverfront


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo* - Obala Kulina Bana


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo* - Central Bank of Bosnia & Herzegovina


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo* - Marshall Tito Street


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo* - Main Post Office


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Bihac


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Prnjavor


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Mostar, the Old Bridge


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Pliva


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

The Bihać and Mostar pics are excellent! Maybe you could name them all


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Done.  Though, I've forgotten the name of this place, hope someone better informed will help me.


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Mehmed Pasha Sokolovic's Bridge in Visegrad


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Bey's mosque in sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Prijedor


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Prijedor


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Szarajewo


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

wow, great photo of sarajevo!


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Travnik


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Kravice Waterfall


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Svrzo's house


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Zmey said:


> Szarajewo


Wow!! Very nice view from Sarajevo!!


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Bosnia and Herzegovina is a Mediterranean country. 

Neum


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Zmey said:


> Done.  Though, I've forgotten the name of this place, hope someone better informed will help me.


Ramsko jezero.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Trebinje*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake of Bileća (*Bilećko jezero*)


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Ivo Andrić;50758653 said:


> *Trebinje*


Wow, I had no idea Trebinje was this nice :uh:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo* - Downtown Skyline


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Neum* - Bosnia & Herzegovina´s only coastal city


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Neum* - Coastal city


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Neum* - by night


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Neum*


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Great photos Mirza! kay: 

Lukomir


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Tourist-friendly minaret in Mostar.


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Downtown Sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

,........


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

River Bosna in Bosnia


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

great pics zmey


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Zmey said:


> Drina river


The photographer of this picture is situated in *Kozja stena*, Serbia. On the right you can see Bosnia and on the left Serbia.

:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Zmey said:


> River Bosna in Bosnia


Bosnia is named after the river Bosna! :cheers:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Una *river - strbacki buk waterfalls near Bihac


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)

Zmey said:


> Sarajevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like to state thats ur opinion.... 

Btw nice picture...awesome colors


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Međugorje* is a town located in western Bosnia and Herzegovina, in the Herzegovina region around 25 km southwest of Mostar and close to the border of Croatia. Today the town is best known due to claims of apparitions of the Blessed Virgin Mary to six Croats since 24 June 1981, and is now visited by thousands of pilgrims from around the world as a Marian shrine.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Pale


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zmey said:


> Drina river


This is a photo which catch one side Serbia and the other the Republic of Srpska :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the River Bosna. Regards.*


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Una


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Herzegovina


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

dobre slike zmaju :cheers:


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Velika Kladusa


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by ceca67*

*Etno village Stanišći near Bijeljina (Republika Srpska)*


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuzla


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Živak Mladen*

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Hercegovačka Gračanica in Trebinje (Republika Srpska)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Trebinje city (Republika Srpska)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bijeljina city*

King Aleksander square










Bonus:

*City hall*


----------



## Fazla (Dec 31, 2008)

For the record... if you feel like putting which entity it is (no problems about it, really) at least call it with it's true name that is "Republika Srpska" not "Serbian Republic", yes in English too. 

As stupid as it sounds, in the Dayton it was "made clear" that Republika Srpska doesn't mean Serb Republic but that those should just be some letters. That is why on every official English sign in RS you have written "Welcome to Republika Srpska" and not "Welcome to the Serb Republic" and why you never have Republika Srpska translated on official documents in English.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Downtown Trebinje, Jovana Dučić Street*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by savicmnns*

*Momcilova kula near Bosansko Grahovo (Federacija BiH)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by rajko52*

*Serbian-Orthodox church in Banja Vucic, Teslić*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Suvajac*

*Teslić (Republika Srpska)*

Serbian-Orthodox church St.Presvete Trojice



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by DuxSCG*

*Cosia Luka*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Serbian-Orthodox church in Teslić. Regards.*


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

_*Bihac *- Kapetanova Kula i Turbe
_


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

svidja mi se ovaj dvor/dzamija (?) u bihacu.

pozdrav


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by cedokucinar*

*Popovo Polje area (Republika Srpska)*



















republika srpska pod hitno treba da udari pored cirilicu latinske table kao u srbiji inace haos za turiste sa zapadne evrope.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by hadzija*

*Cvrcka river in Village Vecici*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Suvajac*

*Drenova lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by slobodan.bunic*

*Kozica river after spring (Republika Srpska)*

Oštra Luka area



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Katica Hamdo*

*Brčko (District)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by stojan krstic*

*Brčko downtown*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by lav61*

*Serbian-Orthodox church St.Petke in Brčko*










:cheers:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> svidja mi se ovaj dvor/dzamija (?) u bihacu.
> 
> pozdrav


Turbe = mauzolej

A Kula:

_



Hroničar Ivan Tomašić, oslanjajući se na H. Straussa i »Bihaćke kule i gradine« (izd. »Oblitelj«, Zagreb 1923), smatra da je Kapetanova kula građena oko 1205. godine i da je bila jedna od četiri bihaćke kule, od koje su tri razorene u periodu od 1291. do 1292. godine

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo:


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful country, thank you.


----------



## Dr_No (Sep 12, 2008)

Zemaljski muzej Sarajevo


----------



## Dr_No (Sep 12, 2008)

Sarajevo Downtown


----------



## Dr_No (Sep 12, 2008)

Bihać Centar


----------



## Dr_No (Sep 12, 2008)

Bihać Park


----------



## Dr_No (Sep 12, 2008)

Bihać University Library


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Sarajevo*










_by Midhat Mujkic_


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Mnogo dobar Bihać Centar :cheers:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Bihac


----------



## teslic_11 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Etno Selo Stanisici - Bijeljina*


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

- edit


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla - fontana (Solni trg)


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla - Trg Slobode


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla - fontana (Brcanska Malta)


----------



## eMir_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Tuzla


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Počitelj in Herzegovina


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Pocitelj fort


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Jajce, water mills


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

_Sarajevo - winter dream_


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Die Una am Morgen 










Near Sarajevo


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pic of Počitelj and interestig his fort. Regards.*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Zanesovići Lake


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Countryside in Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Rostovo , Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bugojno Church


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Old house , Rostovo Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Autumn in Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Rostovo Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Kalin Bugojno


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Kalin Bugojno


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Taking the Guinness world record for mass waltzing in Tuzla, Bosnia and Herzegovina:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice! very awesome to watch a recod being achieved .


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mount Maglić*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Бања Лука | Banja Luka (Република Српска | Republika Srpska)*

Government building of entity


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Serb-Orthodox church in *Banja Luka*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka* downtown


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka* 











ovo kao da si u nemackoj.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Keko/Doboj*










*Добој | Doboj*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Doboj* (2)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Doboj citypark*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Doboj fortress*


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

GREAT PICS :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Mitar_Perusic*










*Зворник | Zvornik*









Drina river


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Adnan Kapidzic*

*Kula grad* fortress of *Zvornik*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Montenegrin-CG jesi ti vise dosadan nisu ti potrebne te mape i grbovi gradova -.- , one photo per post ? znas sta to znaci?

*The most beautiful river in Bosnia and Herzegovina , Una river  (all rivers are beautiful here  )*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Moštanica (north Bosnia and Herzegovina)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Приједор | Prijedor*

2nd largest city in Republic of Srpska (100,000 inh.)


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Sarajevo after the match Estonia-Bosnia and Herzegovina.


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hrčavka canyon


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Zelengora mountain from the trail Tjentište - Donje Bare


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Perucica Jungle


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Mandala


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Foča pyramides


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Karaula


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka* (Capital of R.Srpska entity)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka *(2)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka* (3)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka *(4)


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

In Sarajevo


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Mostar


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Banja Luka


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*JAJCE*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Srebrenik fortress


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Neum


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bihac


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Tesanj


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

NEUM


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by The Miner*

*Revolution* monument in Memorianpark *Vukosavci*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

ovo je bas cool  samo da je malo uredjenije


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;58471343 said:


> Jezici su pitanje lingvistike a ne političara


Hehehe, definitivno gresis bratac moj... bas na primeru bivse Jugoslavije se vidi kako je od jednog jezika nastalo 3, a bore se i za 4... doduse po Beckom sporazumu, 1850. Hrvati su uzeli srpski za literarni i otada govore istim jezikom samo ga nazivaju hrvatskim... sta je to no politika :lol:Zamisli da Ameri engleski nazovu americkim a Austrijanci ili Tunizani nemacki tj francuski austrijskim ili tunizanskim... a ima vise razlike nego medju nasim "jezicima"... :nuts:To se samo kod nas time dokazuje neka ludost...

Elem, ja se slazem sa Montenegrin-CG, trebalo bi da pise i na latinici i na cirilici naziv teme jer su oba pisma sluzbena u BIH a takadje, Srbi lepo saradjuju i postuju slike ovde:cheers:

ps. You guys should write the place where the photo was taken... Also you don't credit them. Moderators can delete all the uncredited photos.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nightlife there looks cool!


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*The Stećci* (singular: Stećak), are monumental medieval tombstones that lie scattered across Bosnia and Herzegovina,An estimated 60,000 are found within the borders of Bosnia and Herzegovina and the rest of 10,000 are found in Croatia, Serbia, and Montenegro.The Stećci have been nominated to the UNESCO World Heritage List as Joint Cultural Heritage by the four countries in 2009.Some historians have argued that the Bosnian Church was related to Bogomils of Bulgaria or other dualist groups. Others have asserted that the church was actually founded by Franciscan monks from the Catholic Church.[3] However, Marian Wenzel, the world's leading authority on the art and artifacts of medieval Bosnia and Herzegovina[4], concluded that the stećci tombstones were a common tradition amongst Catholic, Orthodox and Bosnian Church followers alike.


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Pzb2bkciE


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Nightlife there looks cool!


come , and feel it :nuts:


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Sutjeska , flags of former Yugoslavia


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

in *Cazin*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

rafting


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bihac*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bosanska Otoka*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bihac* the biggest city on the river UNA


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Vlasic


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bjelasnica Sarajevo


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Herzegovina , Adriatic sea


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bjelasnica


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Veliko Plivsko Lake


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bjelasnica


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bihac *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Neretva


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Sarajevo










Picture Page | Colin Hepburn | Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mostar*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive pic of Vlasic, the processed is quite good. Regards.*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Travnik*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Mosque in *Bihac *( the only gothic mosque in the world)


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Velika Kladusa *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

school in *Bugojno*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

school in *Mostar *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Brcko*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bosanska Gradiska *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Ostrozac castle , near *Bihac *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Buzim *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Town of *Laktasi *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

river Sana


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Grude *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Gracanica *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Srebrenica *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Travnik


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Tuzla*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Brcko*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Jajce*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Mostar*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Kravice* waterfall


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hajducka Vrata


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Mostar * again


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Herceg*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

...


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

The Ramsko lake


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Lukomir, the most isolated Bosnian village


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Pocitelj mosque


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

The famous wild horses from Livno


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Doboj*


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

St. Luke's church in Jajce


----------



## samuel.shawn (Jun 25, 2010)

2.2 Million refugees where displaced and an estimated 200,000 Bosnians were killed by the Serbian political authorities according to the Bosnian Government, however the International Criminal Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia(ICTY) has the numbers much lower at about 103,000.


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

:?


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

wtf ...


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Jajce*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Tuzla*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo:


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Travnik*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Sanski Most *


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

what a beautiful place


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Divic *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Drina* river


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Prokosko lake


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bihac *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Una* river Bihac


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bosanska Krupa*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Perucica* joungle, waterfall *Skakavac *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Gradacac*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Mostar*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*Neum*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

The edited post is edited.


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## poizonous (Mar 2, 2010)

coolspooky said:


> Panonsko lake Tuzla


Oh my God.. I'm just wondering how could you be able to manage the cleanliness of the water in the lake. People are congested. Too much people for a small lake. It might cause skin diseases. It's not like beach/water in open sea.

But you have a beautiful country and beautibul people too.


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Zmey said:


> Sarajevo:


Having a country this amazing, Every single one you is officially my Bro! :happy:


*Yes, Yes, Even the Ladies*


----------



## Dr_No (Sep 12, 2008)

poizonous said:


> Oh my God.. I'm just wondering how could you be able to manage the cleanliness of the water in the lake. People are congested. Too much people for a small lake. *It might cause skin diseases*. It's not like beach/water in open sea.
> 
> But you have a beautiful country and beautibul people too.


No, it can't be, because there is a state inspection who controls quality of the water. If the quality fail on the tests, the lake must be closed.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr_No said:


> No, it can't be, because there is a state inspection who controls quality of the water. If the quality fail on the tests, the lake must be closed.


It should be mentioned that the Panonsko lake is an artificial and salt-rich lake. It is an Outdoor pool/Open-air swimming pool.


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo - Clock Tower and Gazi Husrev-bey's Mosque*


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Vareš.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Maglaj Castle.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Trebinje.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Travnik.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Jajce, Waterfalls.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Una River, allowed to drink from it.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Una river.


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo - Baščaršijska džamija / XVI v.*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka - Hram Hrista Spasitelja / XX v.*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Visegrad


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Travnik


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Travnik


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Travnik


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Lake Modrac / Jezero Modrac - Robinzon


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Sarajevo summer 2010


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Sarajevo Film Festival


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

artistic instalation on Marijin dvor


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Monument to the liberators of Sarajevo during World War II, Sarajevo











:cheers:


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Jajce


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bijeljina


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Podmilacje, outside Jajce*

Shrine of St. John the Baptist


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Banja Luka.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Banja Luka.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Banja Luka.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Banja Luka.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Brčko.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Brčko.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Brčko.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Brčko.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Una.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarajevo.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarajevo.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarajevo.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarajevo.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Shalom brothers from Sarajevo!


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarajevo.


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

The Holy Month in Banja Luka


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

Banja Luka


----------



## BiH-Fanatico (Aug 12, 2010)

Miljacka


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pocitelj*


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

The Eternal flame is a memorial to the military and civilian victims of the Second World War.


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

1984 Winter Olympics Sarajevo Museum


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Titova street


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Vrhbosna Roman Catholic Seminary & Theology, Church of Ss. Cyril and Method


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Queen of Rosary Roman Catholic Church, Banjski brijeg


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Sarajevo streets


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bihac


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Prijedor


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Neretva river


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

wow, beautiful pics.


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

07.09.2010


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah, ja, es ist Walter ...


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ :yes:

Walter, Altstadt (Sarajevo, Old City):










:cheers:


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Sarajevo old city


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Bravo coolspoky!


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

*T U Z L A *


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Mosatr


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Svaka cast za ovu!  Bravo...  Prelijepa je


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Gorsko oko, Lake near Foca.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo*









Taken by me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

excellent photos!


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Ivo Andrić;72581301 said:


> *Zeleni somot, Herzegovina, Republika Srpska​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!! :cheers2:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Čemerno, Serbian Republic, Hercegowina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33646787.jpg


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Čemerno​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25547648


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

travnik in central bosnia. it's a lovely but severely underrated town.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Dukljanka said:


> Sorry, you are so funny. Njegoš was the king, *Serbian is officially language in Montenegro* and Maglić is *only* 148 metres lower than Bobotov Kuk.
> 
> And when I tell you that you are wrong, you think that I provoke you. Interesting.


Montenegrin is a accent from Serbian language. :bash: Some say they speak montenegrin other Montenegrins say they speak serbian language both are correct. Where is your problem? hno:

Serbian is Montenegrin, Montenegrin is Serbian. Ask our Montenegrin Vuk Karadzic his parents are from Montenegro 



> Vuk Stefanović Karadžić (Serbian Cyrillic: Вук Стефановић Караџић) (November 7, 1787 – February 7, 1864) Serbian linguist and major reformer of the Serbian language, and deserves, perhaps, for his collections of songs, fairy tales, and riddles to be called the father of the study of Serbian folklore. He was well known abroad and familiar to such giants as Jacob Grimm, Goethe and historian Leopold von Ranke.




@Topic:

*Monument to Petar I Karađorđević in Bijeljina, Serbian Republic*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> excellent photos!


Sarajevo is a very beautiful town. I like it's inahabitants, too. They are so kind and friendly people.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo*










Taken by me


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Banja Luka, capital of Serbian Republic*

*Vrbas









http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz138/BKBL/CITYSCAPES/CIMG0367XL.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Banja Luka*









http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz138/BKBL/BANJA LUKA/CIMG0369L.jpg


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Počitelj / Herzegovina*









By Jocelyn 777 Sabiha


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Počitelj / Herzegovina*









By Jocelyn 777 Sabiha


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Počitelj / Herzegovina*









By Jocelyn 777 Sabiha


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Počitelj / Herzegovina*









By Jocelyn 777 Sabiha


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dukljanka said:


> Sarajevo is a very beautiful town. I like it's inahabitants, too. They are so kind and friendly people.


I hope 30% of Serbs will be back in the city and hope it will be as it was before civil war hno:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo / Academy of Fine Arts*









By jaime.silva


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo / Academy of Fine Arts*









By jaime.silva


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

Beautiful...


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Birth of Drina river, Serb Republic*

Piva & Tara river flow together


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*East Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Čardaci - Folk village, Vitez*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Herceg - Folk village, Međugorje*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*St. John's church, Podmilačje*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Jajce*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Brčko*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful country.


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Highway E-661*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Stanišići - Folk village, Bijeljina*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Hutovo Blato* Natural reserve and bird reserve.


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Go....Bos ....Go.....


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sarajevo​*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/139142.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-qfTui-pEy1w/TdBA9pgcpgI/AAAAAAAABcQ/tRh1IoV1aqM/s1600/IMG_4096_Sarajevo_blog.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1328/sarajr.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.circe.paris-sorbonne.fr/villes/sarajevo/site%20sarajevo/Sarajevopurple.jpg​


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Store at Baščaršija, Sarajevo's old bazaar and the historical and cultural center of the city.








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Eu.../West/Bosniak-Croat/Sarajevo/photo1179286.htm


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Countryside near Banja Luka*


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Mostar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hogeslag/1015698727/


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Bijeljina*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Trebinje*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Krupa na Vrbasu*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Derventa*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Sarajevo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10340611655/


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*










Source: deviantart.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/53787610


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jablanica*

Panorama Jablanica by Eko turizam u BiH (Tri doline), on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jablanica*

Jablanica by 7Neretva, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jablanica*

Windlake tale by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pocitelji*

Old town Pocitelj by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pocitelji*

Old town Pocitelj by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Boracko lake*

Boracko Lake by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Neretva river*

Neretva river by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pliva lake*

Pliva lake by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Neretva river, Mostar*

Stari Most by beatdrifter, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Potoci*

Potoci, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Steve Tatum, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*From Sarajevo to Ploče by train in Bosnia*

IMG_2801 - Sarajevo, Bosnia to Ploce, Croatia by mc_lester, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*From Sarajevo to Ploče*

View from the train from Sarajevo to Ploce by csbarrett, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ovčari*

One train twice by benbe.hu, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jablanica lake*

Vantage by 7Neretva, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Mercury by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sarajevo - Capljina railway line*. I'm planning a railway trip here soon


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Bogdy said:


> *Pliva lake*
> 
> Pliva lake by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


Beautiful and wild...Thank you.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm glad you like it 

*Una National Park on Una river*
The water frontier by Annalisa - Absolute beginner, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Una river*

_DSC0304 by muhamed.toromanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

_DSC0477 by muhamed.toromanovic, on Flickr


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Banja Luka*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Kravice Waterfalls* by me 


Kravice von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Kravice Waterfalls* by me 


Kravice von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mehmed Paša Sokolović Bridge over Drina, Višegrad*

Mehmed Paša Sokolović Bridge by Hollister888, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Mehmed Paša Sokolović Bridge by mmilanovic, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pocitelj* by me 

Počitelj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pocitelj* by me 

Počitelj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pocitelj* by me 

Počitelj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

:tonto:
Enviado desde un celular no sobrevalorado


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo*









By me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar - Biscevica House* by me 


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Sarajevo, Vrelo Bosne (my shot)*


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Sarajevo*









by Jim Marshall (FB)


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mostar* by me 

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## BNX (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tešanj*









By me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice pics of very beautiful country


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Međugorje*

Since 1981, it has become a popular site of Catholic pilgrimage due to reports of alleged apparitions of the Virgin Mary to six local Catholics.

Medjugorje: la chiesa sul retro by Stefano Pertusati, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Međugorje,Bosnia and Herzegovina by Attila Terdik, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Međugorje by cvrcak1, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kravice waterfalls*

Kravice by simplyyana, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Kravice Bosnia Herzegovina 2014 by Ronan Shenhav, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo, Vrelo Bosne*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Sarajevo 









By me

Ćevapi


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*BiH u jednoj slici*










by GEOBIH


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*Rijeka Una*










by GEOBIH


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*Planina Čvrsnica i jezero Crvenjak*










Foto: Aldin Velić

by GEOBIH


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*Slap Kravice*










Foto: Himzo Isić

by GEOBIH


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*Bjelašnica i selo Lukomir*










Foto: Adela Škrijelj

by GEOBIH


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*Stazama Tjentišta, Nacionalni park Sutjeska*










Foto: Aleksandar Trifunović

by GEOBIH


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*Bjelašnica*










Foto: Haris A.

by GEOBIH


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*Most Mehmed paše Sokolovića, Višegrad*










Foto: Midhat Mujkić

by GEOBIH


----------



## GeografijaBiH (May 3, 2015)

*Štrbački buk, rijeka Una*










by GEOBIH


----------

